# RCA DVR80 $99 at Best Buy



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Another addition to the DirecTiVo family is here. The RCA DVR80. Same exact thing as the other DirecTiVo receivers and same as the DVR40 but has an 80GB hard drive. If you're weary about upgrading the hard drive yourself or want just a little more storage then the standard 40GB you may want to get this one. Really $99 for an 80GB DTiVo is a great deal, especially considering the 40GB models are only $20 less. Before the price reduction, when 40GB TiVos were $99, the 80GB Philips DSR708 was $249. A $150 price drop in the past few months, not too bad.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...81547&productCategoryId=cat03026&type=product


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Is there a limit to how many Tivo's or DVR's you can have? I have two 40 hour DirecTivos, but would buy this 80 hour DVR for the main TV and move the 40 hour DirecTivo upstairs.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Not that I've really heard about. 
You may want to keep the total number of receivers (including D* Tivos) under your account to less than 8. (Although it does not seem that D* has a strict max receiver number like E*'s policy) I've read of several people on forums having 4 or more DVR's.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

IndyMichael said:


> Is there a limit to how many Tivo's or DVR's you can have? I have two 40 hour DirecTivos, but would buy this 80 hour DVR for the main TV and move the 40 hour DirecTivo upstairs.


I upgraded mine with a kit from Weaknees. It was very easy. I have 157 hours on mine and did it in less than an hour. It costs a little more than $100.00 but you've got a lot more time that way and it comes in handy if you Tivo NASCAR races or ballgames to watch later.

Their instructions made it easy to do. If you only add a drive and don't replace the one that's in it now, all of your programs and recording information, including season passes, will stay intact. You won't have to set anything else up again.

Also because of their advanced cooling options, my unit runs about 7 degrees celcius cooler than before. For electronics, cooler is obviously better and will usually translate into a longer life.

http://www.weaknees.com/

Just click on Tivo Upgrade kits.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I picked one up today, still $99 at Best Buy.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

I wonder why Directv sent me this Advertisement asking me to buy there Brand Directv DVR for $99 when i can go to best buy and get a better band for the same amount.

it said:
GET A DIRECTV® DVR FOR THE SPECIAL PRICE OF ONLY
$99

ORDER ONLINE AT DIRECTV.com/dvroffer

RECORD UP TO 35 HOURS
PRIMETIME IS ANYTIMES

It's like having your own network. Digitally record to 35 hours** of your favortie DIRECTV ® Programming. No annoying videotapes to bother with. DIRECTV ® DVR with Tivo ® service is quick convenient and easy. You can schedule recording up to 14 days in advance. TV on your schedule. The way it should be.

DON'T LOOK BACK 
DIRECTV® DVR YOUR TV HAS EVOLVED


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I currently have 2 Samsung 40HR units and 1 regular receiver.

If I buy the $99 RCA 80GB TIVO from Best Buy. What are the next steps?

1. I guess I call Directv to tell them that I want to activate my RCA 80GB Tivo and replace my regular receiver?

2. Because I'm already paying for the 3rd receiver and the DVR monthly service, my monthly bill won't go up, correct?

3. Will I have to commit to another year of directv service if I'm currently month to month?


----------



## tubbyaz (Apr 24, 2002)

I just bought one Friday (to replace a dead Samsung unit). Yeah, you commit to another year of DirecTV. No one at Best Buy will have a clue, but that's what the DirecTV people told me when I activated it.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

tubbyaz said:


> I just bought one Friday (to replace a dead Samsung unit). Yeah, you commit to another year of DirecTV. No one at Best Buy will have a clue, but that's what the DirecTV people told me when I activated it.


Bought the RCA DVR80 for $99 at Best Buy and called and activated it. Got the busy signal a half dozen times before I finally got through. The activated it no problem and didn't say anything about extending my committment, which isn't a problem anyways, since I've been very happy with Directv.

A $50 rebate also printed with the receipt saying to submit it with my first bill (I'm assuming with my receiver ID showing on it). Does this mean that I'm entitled to a $50 rebate on this?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

They told me I had a one year commitment for adding another Tivo, but I'll keep DirecTv forever, so I didn't care. I didn't even look at my receipt, I guess I should.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

I just saw this yesterday at my local BB (Morrow, Georgia). Right next to it was a Samsung (I think) with 120G. It was 299.99. Other than the increased capacity, why is it so exspensive?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no other reason other then the larger hard drive. All DirecTiVos are the same feature wise.


----------



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

Just wanted to let new members know that this week they are free at Circuit City. I just bought 2 of them. (mail-in rebates of course) But I get $100 for the first one and $50 for the second. $25 a piece ain't bad. I also bought the 3 year protection for $29--but thats for one unit but it will cover both of them!!!!


----------

